# 30 things to do with your SSIA - review



## Humpback (3 Oct 2006)

*Re: Want to appear on Hobbs' new SSIA TV programme?*

Anyone watch this programme last night? I watched about the first 10minutes but just wasn't able to continue. Thought it was poor stuff.


----------



## kramer2006 (3 Oct 2006)

*Re: Want to appear on Hobbs' new SSIA TV programme?*

Eddie seemed to be offering the audience a stand-up routine, rather than sound financial advice. My heart sank when I saw him donning makeup and impersonating a dodgy estate agent. Pretty poor stuff. Great book though.


----------



## eiregal (3 Oct 2006)

*Re: Want to appear on Hobbs' new SSIA TV programme?*

Got through about 15 minutes of it.  Seems Eddie fancies himself as a bit of a comedian these days!  Complete rubbish.


----------



## Billo (3 Oct 2006)

*Re: Want to appear on Hobbs' new SSIA TV programme?*

Yes. More a comedy show than anything else. But I enjoyed it. Eddie is a good laugh.

Billo


----------



## Satanta (3 Oct 2006)

*Re: Want to appear on Hobbs' new SSIA TV programme?*

Think he dropped the level to try and draw in as wide a target audience as possible. Lots of SSIAs coming up with people who've never before investigated potential investments. 

Can't say I thought any of it was sound financial advice, but hopefully he did enough to point a few in the right directions to start seeking sound advice.

[It's next to impossible to give one fits all financial advice. Some sound-bites possibly (Jewellery is shopping not an investment) could be generic, but it's tough to go into too much detail without losing the attention of a huge proportion of the audience and possibly leading some down a route not suitable to specific situations]


----------



## DirtyH2O (3 Oct 2006)

*Re: Want to appear on Hobbs' new SSIA TV programme?*

I couldn't watch it to be honest. It came across as Sesame Street Does Money without the education. The country bumpkin\cute hoor thing should have been buried decades ago. It's scary to think that is deemed to be the required level to communicate with the target audience.

Who has won a drunken cheer, 
The witty man and his joke 
Aimed at the commonest ear, 
The clever man who cries 
The catch-cries of the clown


----------



## Ballymagash (3 Oct 2006)

*Re: Want to appear on Hobbs' new SSIA TV programme?*

I watched this last night and was really disappointed.  Anyone I spoke to this morning said the same thing.  The emphasis was far too much on comedy and not factual content.  There was very little real advice except some basics like if you are buying foreign property make sure you research research research!  I expected so much more - hopefully the next two shows might be better


----------



## liteweight (3 Oct 2006)

*Re: Want to appear on Hobbs' new SSIA TV programme?*

I thought the show had a few laughs but little else.


----------



## Satanta (3 Oct 2006)

*Re: Want to appear on Hobbs' new SSIA TV programme?*



liteweight said:


> I thought the show had a few laughs but little else.


I think a few laughs is being generous. Maybe I was cringing too much and missed the comedy moments.


----------



## liteweight (3 Oct 2006)

*Re: Want to appear on Hobbs' new SSIA TV programme?*



Satanta said:


> I think a few laughs is being generous. Maybe I was cringing too much and missed the comedy moments.



What can I tell ya.........I've a generous nature! 

Actually, I think the problem was that he tried to follow the format used for Rip Off... He had a wealth of products and services to discuss in that show. This one is about a specific product. I suppose the argument could be made that although this is the case, there is a vast array of products which SSIA money can be spent on but this was lost on me! I was expecting financial advice with a few laughs thrown in.........not Benny Hill!!


----------



## ClubMan (3 Oct 2006)

*Re: Want to appear on Hobbs' new SSIA TV programme?*



Satanta said:


> I think a few laughs is being generous. Maybe I was cringing too much and missed the comedy moments.


Sounds a bit like _The Office, Extras, Curb Your Enthusiasm_ or _Peep Show_. I might have a goo next week!


----------



## jem (3 Oct 2006)

I watched it last night and was supprised in that it was worse than I thought it would be and that was hard, very hard. I think eddie has started to belive his own publisity at this stage and has become just a media personality, pity realy.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Oct 2006)

Sounds like viewers were ripped off? Discuss.


----------



## infinity (3 Oct 2006)

it was terrible. I could only handle around 15 minutes of it. I feel ripped off that I'll never get those 15 minutes back. they were robbed from me !


----------



## mmclo (3 Oct 2006)

Allowing for the fact that it's hard to give one size fits all advice isn't there already some serious issues viz a viz commonly accepted principles he's outloned in the past.

Surely clearing outstanding personal debt should be much higher up the list for example

Even allowing for having a laugh the guy is wellrecognised and a surely still governed by the regulator as an authorised intermediary etc. so can't just be slapstic...what if people act on some of the more stupid bits


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Oct 2006)

I hit the wall at 15 minutes as well. I watched Nos. 30 and 29 and when 28 was gender change - I just switched off. 

But do remember that it is not aimed at the reasonably well informed which should be anyone who has been lurking around Askaboutmoney for a little while. 

It seems to have been better live. The audience were really cracking up. 



Brendan


----------



## Humpback (3 Oct 2006)

mmclo said:


> what if people act on some of the more stupid bits


 
Damn it yes, yet again I must call for the government to bring in that legislation to protect people from their own stupidity. If the government don't stop them, who will. 

I've called for it many times here before. Why must I repeat myself so much. This country needs a law to protect stupid people from their own actions.

Only this morning I had to go out and stop my sister from paying a booking deposit on getting a sex change.


----------



## liteweight (3 Oct 2006)

I obviously started to 'space out' half way through!! I don't even remember the sex change bit!!


----------



## Humpback (3 Oct 2006)

Brendan said:


> It seems to have been better live. The audience were really cracking up.


 
This is what confused me. I was at the recording of the 2nd episode - next week. That one, at the time, came across pretty well, and definitely not in any way as cringworthy as last night.


----------



## bazermc (3 Oct 2006)

Here is my number one thing to do with your SSIA:

1.Have a "bertie style whip around" and pay Eddie Hobbs to shut up!!!!


----------



## Mourinho (3 Oct 2006)

I concur - absolute rubbish it was.


----------



## fobs (3 Oct 2006)

tuned in halfway through and it was covering weddings and divorce so turned off immediately. "Cash gifts only" just made me want to kick him!


----------



## TarfHead (3 Oct 2006)

Foreign property - bad
Commodities - good

WTF ?


----------



## Cantona7 (3 Oct 2006)

After the trainspotting themed intro.. the writing was on the wall.. Gave up after no 30. And hamming up that Cork accent... utter rubbish


----------



## nelly (3 Oct 2006)

it was a wannabe stand up routine that failed to be funny and I thought decended into smut a bit too often. All that came up had already crossed my mind in the last 5 years but i was surprised to see the mortgage payment so high on the 30. I will tune in to see what the top 5 are though.


----------



## efm (3 Oct 2006)

I agree with all of the above - very poor on both the comedy and financial front - his Cork accent drove me nuts...and I'm from Cork !

Eddie Hobbs ?......more like Eddie the Eagle!


----------



## annR (3 Oct 2006)

There's no way on earth I could be compelled to watch it, I could hardly watch his previous show and the title of this gives every indication it's worse.  It's probably like those nature programs where the main star of the show is some guy in front of the camera talking about some creature which we never get to see.


----------



## jasconius (3 Oct 2006)

it is very unfair to criticize a show that i _deliberately _did not see - but judging by the above comments it seems justified


----------



## southsideboy (3 Oct 2006)

All the idiots that were ranting and raving about Eddie Hobbs last year and how great he was etc. only have themselves to blame. His ego has got so big that he now thinks he is a comedian.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Oct 2006)

I thought that he was funnier last year when crying rip-off at every available opportunity whether justified or not.


----------



## liteweight (3 Oct 2006)

southsideboy said:


> All the idiots that were ranting and raving about Eddie Hobbs last year and how great he was etc. only have themselves to blame. His ego has got so big that he now thinks he is a comedian.



Eddie Hobbs was great last year!! He pointed out the obvious I know but when put together in one program, people became aware that they were being ripped off. Some had no idea up to that point. Others, like myself, were aware but didn't realise I was being systematically ripped off wholescale!!

I didn't like the show....a non event IMO, but I'm willing to give it a go next week!


----------



## ClubMan (3 Oct 2006)

liteweight said:


> people became aware that they were being ripped off.


Even when they were not in some cases. As ever - high prices which are displayed clearly/transparently and which people choose to pay of their own volition are not rip-offs no matter what anybody, including _Eddie_, might say.

By the way, _Eddie _recently urged shoppers to shun the alternatives and head to _Tesco _because of their price reductions on certain lines since the _Groceries Order _was abolished ignoring the fact that _Aldi _and _Lidl _are probably even cheaper for many lines. Caveat emptor - when it comes to who you listen to for advice as much as when it comes to making purchases.


----------



## Guest127 (3 Oct 2006)

at least he didnt mention cape verde. program was brutal though.


----------



## liteweight (4 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Even when they were not in some cases. As ever - high prices which are displayed clearly/transparently and which people choose to pay of their own volition are not rip-offs no matter what anybody, including _Eddie_, might say.



"in some cases"....which implies he pointed out rip offs in others! I don't think transparency was the issue, it was bringing home to people that they should take the time to check. Clearly from reaction to the show, huge numbers didn't.



> By the way, _Eddie _recently urged shoppers to shun the alternatives and head to _Tesco _because of their price reductions on certain lines since the _Groceries Order _was abolished ignoring the fact that _Aldi _and _Lidl _are probably even cheaper for many lines.




I didn't hear that and if you're correct, it was a pretty stupid thing to say!



> Caveat emptor - when it comes to who you listen to for advice as much as when it comes to making purchases.



This, I totally agree with!


----------



## Bank Manager (4 Oct 2006)

Watched the first 10 minutes and probably the last 5 minutes - absolute crap - but to be honest, I wasn't expecting anything else........

The only thing that changes with time is the fact that he's getting 'crappier' as time goes by.

Won't be watching the next episodes......

BM


----------



## ClubMan (5 Oct 2006)

Bank Manager said:


> The only thing that changes with time is the fact that he's getting 'crappier' as time goes by.


Maybe we should start [broken link removed] so he gets the message?


----------



## Vanilla (5 Oct 2006)

I only watched it last night- overall I enjoyed it and will watch the rest of the series. I agree with some of the above comments though, I thought it was overscripted and too maniacal. Still some good moments and a few laughs, which is more than I can say for Pat Kenny and the likes.


----------



## Carpenter (10 Oct 2006)

I watched last night's episode, against my better judgement.  It was pretty bad, in particular I thought the "sketch" about "rehab" was  particularly unfunny and could be perceived to be in bad taste, perhaps?  I'll most likely watch the last installment of the series, maybe it'll full of useful informationwith less of the slapstick- but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## Meccano (10 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Maybe we should start [broken link removed] so he gets the message?


Good one!


----------



## Megan (10 Oct 2006)

Didn't Eddie give Askaboutmoney a plug this week. He told people to log on to www.askaboutmoney.com but I am not sure now for what.


----------



## whathome (10 Oct 2006)

Megan said:


> Didn't Eddie give Askaboutmoney a plug this week.


 
He did - mentioned financial best buys.

Look what his plug did for the stats, highest users ever online during the ad break last night.

*Most users ever online was 1,177, Yesterday at 09:55 PM.*


----------



## ClubMan (10 Oct 2006)

Megan said:


> Didn't Eddie give Askaboutmoney a plug this week. He told people to log on to www.askaboutmoney.com but I am not sure now for what.


Yeah - what's this site all about again...


----------



## AlastairSC (12 Oct 2006)

You should thank your lucky stars that you just saw it on TV and could switch channels/ make a cuppa. I went to a recording of Ep.2, (without knowing the format) and found it pretty grim stuff to sit through. Nice to see how it all works, of course, but when Eddie had to record the first third of it again to overcome a glitch, the smile froze a bit on everyone's face. 

I thought the tone/content would be better but alas... I reckon all he did was steer people away from the more obvious non-runners and maybe alert them to some interesting possibilities. He plugged AAM pretty well and hits obviously increased so this opens many new people's eyes to our site - has to be good.


----------

